# 7.1 Surround Speaker Placement



## 0bn0xi0us (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi All,
I'm new to this forum and new to Home theater setups.

I have a Yamaha Amp capable of 7.1, I have set up my speakers 7.1 surround sound, done by a plug in mic to measure sounds and distance of the speakers.

My question is, I have my surround speakers 2 feet above ear level, should my rear surrounds be higher or lower then my surrounds? Or placed at same height? 

Thank you


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would say the same height... But wait for the experts to respond to be sure. I know Yamaha also has their own particulars on where speakers are to be setup..


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

For the sake of consistency, you can keep the rear speakers roughly the same height as the sides, or somewhere between there and the height of your fronts. Our human hearing isn't very good behind our heads, including the ability to perceive height, so a couple of feet up or down won't be critical (i.e., don't sweat rear speaker height too much, it will sound fine at either height you mentioned).


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Have a look here http://www.dolby.com/uploadedFiles/.../Dolby-Home-Theatre-Speaker-Guide-7.1-6-8.pdf and also do a search for DTS 7.1 speaker setup.


----------



## 0bn0xi0us (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks all


----------

